# Important information required from all Forest Pine attendees......



## Smiffy (May 11, 2018)

As we are now just over a month away from the "event" I need two pieces of important information from *everybody* please.

Firstly, I need to know your full name so that I can let the hotel have a rooming list. *If you have any specific requirements as to who you share with please can you let me know*, even if you have pm'd me about it in the past. 

Now the fun bit. I also need to know your exact age *as of the event date* (Sunday 17th June) so that I can work out the two teams. Once I have received this information from everybody I will then post them up so the pee taking can begin in earnest.

Your prompt responses to these two request would be really appreciated.
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2018)

I guess I'm sharing with Fragger so he doesn't have to inflict his scars on anyone else (can't promise he won't do this anyway)
54 on the day


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2018)

I'm in a single but if any of the young blondes on reception would like some company, I'm happy to oblige 

I'm a young 58, (yes I know, you're all very surprised I look nothing like it   )


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I guess I'm sharing with Fragger so he doesn't have to inflict his scars on anyone else (can't promise he won't do this anyway)
54 on the day
		
Click to expand...

Full name Imurg? (I know Robin's!)


----------



## butchercd (May 11, 2018)

Chris Butcher - 43


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 11, 2018)

Iâ€™m going to be 56 years 5 months and 20 days old 
Iâ€™ll room with Imurg to save anyone else from his flatulence .
Taking one for the team ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚

Philip Murgatroyd
Imurg is Ian Murgatroyd, doh


----------



## Beezerk (May 11, 2018)

Martyn Vaughan - 47


----------



## moogie (May 11, 2018)

Brian Rutherford  --  49


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 11, 2018)

Mervyn Warriner 34
Brendon Clayton 37


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2018)

Chrisd is - Christopher Dorsett - Age 65

Twin man is - Stephen Dorsett - age 65

Cheers Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2018)

Keep 'em coming lads. Very helpful to get the info early.
:thup:


----------



## rosecott (May 11, 2018)

Jim Taylor 80
room sharing with
Raph Richards 65
buggy sharing with
Geoff Steel 68


----------



## Jates12 (May 11, 2018)

James Yates - 26


----------



## Badger (May 11, 2018)

Steve Tarr  -  49  (i know, i had a heavy paper round)


----------



## Khamelion (May 11, 2018)

Dave Spratt - 49yrs 3mths 3wks 3days

You did say exact...


----------



## Khamelion (May 11, 2018)

Anyone care to guess where the split will be?

I don't remember what it was 2016, though 49 rings a bell and last year I believe it was 54, but those years there were only 32 of us, this year with an additional 16, I'm inclined to think the split could be below 50 again, but I'll go with the split at 51


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 11, 2018)

Richard Parr - 56 years, 3 months, 13 days.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 11, 2018)

Chris Lovell 56 years, 4 months 6 days. Gotcha Rich by about 3 weeks:whoo:


----------



## SteveW86 (May 11, 2018)

Steve Wilson
Turn 32 today


----------



## SteveW86 (May 11, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Anyone care to guess where the split will be?

I don't remember what it was 2016, though 49 rings a bell and last year I believe it was 54, but those years there were only 32 of us, this year with an additional 16, I'm inclined to think the split could be below 50 again, but I'll go with the split at 51
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll be about right.

Rob, were you able to change the order we play the course so we finish the rounds on the hole closest to the club/bar.....will add a great element if the crowd builds as the groups come in


----------



## Crow (May 11, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Steve Wilson
Turn 32 today
		
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Leftie (May 11, 2018)

Roger Oliver   72 years 8 months


----------



## louise_a (May 11, 2018)

Louise Aspden 66


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2018)

Badger said:



			Steve Tarr  -  49  (i know, i had a heavy paper round)
		
Click to expand...

Did you only deliver on Sundays?

&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Did you only deliver on Sundays?

&#62977;&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

At least he delivers, unlike Arsene............


----------



## GG26 (May 11, 2018)

Mike Davey 55

No preference on who I share with.


----------



## teegirl (May 11, 2018)

Jan Machin 60 
Craig Machin 32
Arron Machin 30

Ages not handicaps &#128521;


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 11, 2018)

Tony Dunn 54....age and hcap &#128580;


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			I think you'll be about right.

*Rob, were you able to change the order we play the course so we finish the rounds on the hole closest to the club/bar.....will add a great element if the crowd builds as the groups come in*

Click to expand...

Have I ever let you down lads????


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Have I ever let you down lads????   

Click to expand...

Are you showing up this year then?


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Are you showing up this year then? 

Click to expand...

Made sure my holiday was booked early mate.
I'll be there.


----------



## 94tegsi (May 12, 2018)

Martin McGowan - 39.


----------



## virtuocity (May 12, 2018)

virtuocity- Dave Clarke- single room - Age 34
jimboh- James Hay - single room - Age 37

*Last year, upon check in, the hotel were absolutely certain that I was bunking with a lady.  Hoping that this year there is no delay for check in, or that they actually produce a lady partner this time.


----------



## Dando (May 12, 2018)

Dando - James Dandridge 42
mark Langley Sowter - 61. Heâ€™s got his collection of beige outfits and sensible Velcro shoes ready
we are happy to share a room


----------



## slowhand (May 12, 2018)

Michael Fielding 46 years, 10 months, 25 days. Single room


----------



## Khamelion (May 12, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			I think you'll be about right.

Rob, were you able to change the order we play the course so we finish the rounds on the hole closest to the club/bar.....will add a great element if the crowd builds as the groups come in
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the ages coming in, if there are a few more under the age of 50, the split could be around the 49 mark, which would make things interesting.


----------



## User2021 (May 12, 2018)

Jon Brydon 50


----------



## GB72 (May 13, 2018)

Greg Begy 45


----------



## srixon 1 (May 13, 2018)

Have any whippersnappers posted their age yet?


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Have any whippersnappers posted their age yet? 

Click to expand...

I reckon anything just shy of 60 might make you a whipper......


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 13, 2018)

Stuart Fisk - 49 & a Half


----------



## SteveW86 (May 13, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Stuart Fisk - 49 & a Half
		
Click to expand...

As the original whippersnapper captain, let's hope you're under the cut line


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			As the original whippersnapper captain, let's hope you're under the cut line
		
Click to expand...

Were you at last years disaster? 
Voting for a new captain in sealed envelopes please.


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Were you at last years disaster? 
Voting for a new captain in sealed envelopes please.
		
Click to expand...

No need to seal them, I threw my vote into the hat and missed by 40yrds &#128563;&#129322;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SteveW86 (May 13, 2018)

I was there.....having the debate as to whether or not he deserves a chance of redemption


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			I was there.....having the debate as to whether or not he deserves a chance of redemption
		
Click to expand...

Poor Stu wasnâ€™t his fault the whippersnappers totally caved in on the Singles Monday.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SteveW86 (May 13, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Poor Stu wasnâ€™t his fault the whippersnappers totally caved in on the Singles Monday.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I've ever played so well on one day and so badly the next.

The hosels of my clubs took a bashing on the Monday


----------



## Khamelion (May 13, 2018)

There's a fair to middling chance at the moment that the cut line could be around the 49 mark, with still a few people to reply it'll be close.


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2018)

Redemption for the young uns this year, I can feel it. The oldies canâ€™t get lucky 2 years in a row ðŸ˜œ


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Redemption for the young uns this year, I can feel it. The oldies canâ€™t get lucky 2 years in a row ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

It'd be nice if the children would try and give us a game this year ðŸ˜


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2018)

*just waiting for a few more and then the teams will be sorted*....:d

*richy, grumpyjock, 2blue, ol' fart, radbourne2010 and lincolnshep.*

come on lads!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2018)

Just a reminder about "team colours".....
If we do it as we did last year, which was simple.
One red shirt and one blue shirt required


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 14, 2018)

Midway through my 50th Year. Think I'm sharing with JOBR (also 50) :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 14, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Just a reminder about "team colours".....
If we do it as we did last year, which was simple.
One red shirt and one blue shirt required


Click to expand...

I can't fit into last years colours, seems they shrunk in the wash...


----------



## Khamelion (May 14, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			I can't fit into last years colours, seems they shrunk in the wash...
		
Click to expand...

hadaway n sh......

2XL Mr Fisk, 2XL


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 14, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			hadaway n sh......

2XL Mr Fisk, 2XL
		
Click to expand...

 no just the 1 XL


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 15, 2018)

Already did this Rob. 50 & with JOBR1850


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Already did this Rob. 50 & with JOBR1850
		
Click to expand...

But I haven't got your full name yet!! I have JOBR1850's..... 

Still waiting for yours, 2BLUE'S, OL' FARTS and LINCOLNSHEPS


----------



## User2021 (May 16, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			But I haven't got your full name yet!! I have JOBR1850's..... 

Still waiting for yours, 2BLUE'S, OL' FARTS and LINCOLNSHEPS


Click to expand...

Radbourne2010 aka Mark Smith


----------



## Khamelion (May 16, 2018)

I reckon it's a safe bet that I'll be a Whipper Snapper again, so I'll put forward a nomination of Kraxx to be Whipper Snapper Captain. 

Any Whipper Snappers care to second that?


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			I reckon it's a safe bet that I'll be a Whipper Snapper again, so I'll put forward a nomination of Kraxx to be Whipper Snapper Captain. 

Any Whipper Snappers care to second that?
		
Click to expand...

I'm captain of my football team but I don't think I could take the pressure of captaining the Whippers &#128514;
If no one else throws their hat in then back to Wenger, erm I mean Kraxx it is then &#128513;


----------



## SteveW86 (May 16, 2018)

If we don't win this year, he is out


----------



## anotherdouble (May 16, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			If we don't win this year, he is out
		
Click to expand...

You may as well dump him now. After big Sam and moyes, why not a hatrick of managers in one day. Off with his head I tell you


----------



## Khamelion (May 16, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You may as well dump him now. After big Sam and moyes, why not a hatrick of managers in one day. Off with his head I tell you
		
Click to expand...

He has the boards vote of confidence, but we all know what that means.

He has another chance to rectify the debacle of last years pairings.


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

Meanwhile, the old farts captain sits back, sips his port and sucks on a Panatella


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 16, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Meanwhile, the old farts captain sits back, sips his port and sucks on a Panatella
		
Click to expand...

You doing Jimenez impressions now?
Please donâ€™t show us your warm up routine ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 16, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			He has the boards vote of confidence, but we all know what that means.

He has another chance to rectify the debacle of last years pairings.
		
Click to expand...

got my captains armband if u really want me to do it


----------



## Khamelion (May 16, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Meanwhile, the old farts captain sits back, sips his port and sucks on a Panatella
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me that is not a euphemism


----------



## Imurg (May 16, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Please tell me that is not a euphemism
		
Click to expand...

Mmm...I know a guy called Felix Panatella....
Just sayin':mmm:


----------



## SteveW86 (May 16, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			He has the boards vote of confidence, but we all know what that means.

He has another chance to rectify the debacle of last years pairings.
		
Click to expand...

It may be his last year as a whippersnapper anyway.

At 32, I've plenty years left for a chance


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 16, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			It may be his last year as a whippersnapper anyway.

At 32, I've plenty years left for a chance
		
Click to expand...

Very True ha haâ€¦ if no one else volunteers, I look forward to locking horns with a man with a long thin cigar.. :cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

I was thinking about picking a vice captain this year but think I might make all of my team vice captains to cover stroke or Connory victims


----------



## Khamelion (May 16, 2018)

I bet you can get a discount on bulk buying defribulators


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 16, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			I bet you can get a discount on bulk buying defribulators
		
Click to expand...

Couple of broadsides from Khamelion.... and only a month until tee off :rofl:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 17, 2018)

Mark Smith 



Smiffy said:



			But I haven't got your full name yet!! I have JOBR1850's..... 

Still waiting for yours, 2BLUE'S, OL' FARTS and LINCOLNSHEPS


Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Mark Smith
		
Click to expand...

Got it Mark 

Teams are nearly sorted. Three more to confirm ages and then doosh!
Will hopefully know for sure by the week-end.
Going to be a few disappointed peeps!!


----------



## LincolnShep (May 17, 2018)

Mark Shepherd, 45.
Sorry for being so slow, I'm on holiday. &#127866;&#127958;&#65039;&#127749;&#128522;


----------



## Khamelion (May 17, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Got it Mark 

Teams are nearly sorted. Three more to confirm ages and then doosh!
Will hopefully know for sure by the week-end.
Going to be a few disappointed peeps!!


Click to expand...

What you writing here? Kraxx will be your vice captain? oohh controversial


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 17, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			What you writing here? Kraxx will be your vice captain? oohh controversial
		
Click to expand...

I'm no ones vice... except that one time, but less said about that, money was good though...


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 18, 2018)

After last year i will be amazed if the split us under 52


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm no ones vice... except that one time, but less said about that, money was good though... 

Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t know that rent a slob was a thing..... Iâ€™ve been missing out all these years ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## 2blue (May 18, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Got it Mark 
Teams are nearly sorted. Three more to confirm ages and then doosh!
Will hopefully know for sure by the week-end.
Going to be a few disappointed peeps!!


Click to expand...

Sorry matey...  been so occupied worrying about â€˜The Wedding!!â€™ Haha ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
Dave Williams 70
Bali Chana 64 (not so â€˜ol git)


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			After last year i will be amazed if the split us under 52
		
Click to expand...

It's not


----------



## 2blue (May 18, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			After last year i will be amazed if the split us under 52
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			It's not


Click to expand...

More like 55, Shirley, wiv Bali & me
&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## grumpyjock (May 18, 2018)

Smiffy said:



*just waiting for a few more and then the teams will be sorted*....:d

*richy, grumpyjock, 2blue, ol' fart, radbourne2010 and lincolnshep.*

come on lads!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I was on holiday, Chris Chapple 65 and 6 days hc 24


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 18, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Didnâ€™t know that rent a slob was a thing..... Iâ€™ve been missing out all these years ï˜‚ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I take it your feeling better then :ears:


----------

